# what's your chis weight?..



## N*T*M*4U

my nana is 12 weeks and she weight 2.4 lb (but she still look very small)...I thought 2.4 is alot...LOL>.


----------



## Elysia707

Subie will be 2 in May and she weighs 3.3 lbs


----------



## Jules

Meoqui is 15 weeks, 2 pounds. Everyone that meets her can't believe she weighs as much as I tell them because she doesn't look it. I'm pretty chuffed she's made it to 2 pounds in the last few days. Hopefully she'll make 3 1/2 pounds now. I'd love her to be more, she's charting at 3 1/2 so far though. This is what I was told she'd probably be full grown, based on parents and previous littermates, so i was prepared for her being on the small side. She was a pound when I got her. It's lovely watching them grow
Nana is charting at 5 pounds at the moment incase you didn't know and were interested. Not that the table always means much! She's a total cutiepie!


----------



## Maleighchi

At 12 weeks Willow was 1 lb and now at a year weighs 3 lbs. 

Sassie was 2.7 lbs and now at 9 months weighs 4 lbs 5 oz. 

Aries weighed 2 lbs 3 oz and now at 5 1/2 months weighs 3 lbs 4 oz.


----------



## BABY BABS

Lovee went in for shots today. She is 14wks and 4.4 lbs. I think we grow them big up here in Minnesota. lol


----------



## *Tricia*

Holly was 2.6 pounds at 14 weeks, and full-grown she's 5.8 pounds.


----------



## cocopuff

CoCo is 7 years old and 5 lbs.
Cotton is 4 years old and a fat 4 lbs.
TinkerBella is 9 months old and stuck at 2 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Chiforus

Chloe will be 16 wks tomorrow and is weighing in at 2.4 lbs.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

Abbey is 12 weeks and weights 1.8 lbs, her 4legged mom was only 2lbs and her 4legged dad was only 3.5, and other litter from the same mom and dad were really small to most only got to 2.5 lbs tops.


----------



## Yoshismom

Yoshi is 3 1/2 yrs and weighs 3 1/2 lbs and Chibi is 1 yr 6 months and weighs 2 lbs 8 oz we weighed yesterday when we went in for shots


----------



## catz4m8z

Adam was about 4 and a half pounds at 15 weeks, now at 6months he's 6pounds although as he's just been neutered I expect he'll put another pound on!!I think I'd be too scared to let him play in the park if he was really tiny tho..


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

George is 1 year 3 months he weights 4lb. He charted at 3.5lb. Chloe is 8lb but she's not full chihuahua and our new Arlee is 12 weeks and is 2lb. I think she's charting at 4-4.5lb.


----------



## N*T*M*4U

do you think it's more like muscle weight also cause my girl is like so thin...LOL..


----------



## sullysmum

Sully is nearly 11 years old and weighs 8lbs but she has heart and water problems. Rosie O'Grady is 9 years old and weighs 3 1/2lbs and Fynn McCaul is 8 years old and also weighs 3 1/2lbs.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

At 9 weeks, Bailey weighs 1 pound 10 ounces. 

He is probably 1 pound 11 ounces by now though, he seems to gain an ounce a week. 

I wonder if Bailey is too chunky...? Do you think he is? A lot of people that see him tell me he is "way too pudgy to be a Chihuahua". They say he has the body frame of a pug! He is beefy with short legs... but he is also a puppy.... isn't that how Chi puppy's are??? Is he normal weight for a 9 week old Chi pup? All the Chi's I have seen lately have long skinny legs and skinny deer-like bodies. Nothing like my short legged beefy boy! I would not say he is fat... but he is thick.


----------



## KayC

Zoey @ birth= 1.8 oz, @ 12wks 30 oz, and at 9 months a hair shy of 4 lbs. She is very thin too. I am hoping after she is spayed that she will fatten up a bit.


----------



## barefoot

Well we are 5/6years and 8.9lbs. It doesn't stop us from hiding in a purse though. Pippa spent the day at the Science Center last Saturday. Never heard a peep and no one ever knew. She could even look around through her mesh and watch my boys play, but people didn't seem to see her. My shoulder was a little sore though.


----------



## Rochelle

Pikachu is 6months old and 4 pounds 7 ounces.


----------



## kimmiek915

My older baby Minky is about 3.5 years old and weighs in at 8 lbs. and my little one, Annabelle weighs in at 5.5 lbs. at a little shy of a year old.


----------



## LoveSpell

Niko is 10 months and 5 lbs
Jaz is almost a year and 4 1/2 lbs


----------



## carrera

carrera is nearing 5 months and is somewhere around 6 lbs--shes not "fat" shes just long, but we still call her our little pig pig 

her mom was 8 lbs. and her dad was 7 lbs. so she may reach about that, her weight and size seems to be slowing down now. and believe it or not she was actually the "runt"


----------



## Dixie's mom

1-2 yrs and she weighs 5.9 lbs


----------



## bniles4

sophie is 8 months and 4 pounds


----------



## Rosie's mom

Rosie is 5 years old and 7 pounds....and that's when I weighed her when we first brought her home (after finding her in terrible condition)....so I'm guessing she's put on a pound by now!


----------



## amy527

Mr. Big is 7 months and weighs 6lbs. - sounds like he's one of the biggest one's on here lol. He looks really thin though because he is so long. 
Both of his parents were 6lbs.


----------



## Yoshismom

Abbey'sMommie said:


> Abbey is 12 weeks and weights 1.8 lbs, her 4legged mom was only 2lbs and her 4legged dad was only 3.5, and other litter from the same mom and dad were really small to most only got to 2.5 lbs tops.


OMG, how sad. I am suprised that her mom is still alive? 2 lbs is way to small to be bred. Even if the dad was smaller than the mom then it would still be way to dangerous for her:-( You are supposed to breed a larger bitch to a smaller stud. Bless her.


----------



## katsrevenge

5 months and about 2 pounds. I'm hoping she grows more personally.


----------



## Choco

Choco my mix chi is 8mths and 8.6lbs
Nilla mix chi is 12 weeks at 3.5 lbs


----------



## ahra1284

my god these are some thiny chihuahuas! my boy is 7lbs and 8ozs about - and he looks really lean, hes pretty tall for a chihuahua also. he was about 2lbs when i got him at 8 weeks and about 3lbs at 4 months i thought he would stay small but at around 6 months he had a growth spurt!


----------



## chisandlurchers

My girl has weighed 5lb from 9 months old, she's now 2. Her daughter (my lexi) weighs 1lb 8 ounces at 7 weeks. The dad was 4.5lb.


----------



## 4chis

I have 4, my oldest (Peanut) weighs 6lbs, Dexter weighs 4, Zoey weighs 3.2 and Pixie weighs a whopping 1lb 11oz, they are all over 1 year old.


----------



## ChiFan

Ours are all purebred, but they're not tiny! 

Trixie (5-years old): 10lbs
Sasha (3-years old): 9lbs (and a teeny bit husky according to the Vet)
Rufus (1-year old): 7lbs (and all awkward, skinny legs)


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

At almost 3 months, he is TWO POUNDS & 1 ounce now!!!! lol


----------



## ahra1284

ChiFan said:


> Ours are all purebred, but they're not tiny!
> 
> Trixie (5-years old): 10lbs
> Sasha (3-years old): 9lbs (and a teeny bit husky according to the Vet)
> Rufus (1-year old): 7lbs (and all awkward, skinny legs)


like my boy! i dont think purebred necessarily means tiny. thats why i get asked if bam's a mix because he's big for a chihuahua and he's not an applehead! it gets a little frustrating sometimes


----------



## CM Katie

amy527 said:


> Mr. Big is 7 months and weighs 6lbs. - sounds like he's one of the biggest one's on here lol. He looks really thin though because he is so long.


That's exactly how Mia is. Her body and legs are SO LONG but she's very thin. She has never weighed more than 6 lbs on the dot.
I think she's the perfect weight and I wouldn't want a pup much smaller- she's teeny enough!!
Carl is a mix so he weighs quite a bit more


----------



## Pinkchi

My god there are such differences in weight. I naturally assumed that the majority of chis were 5lbs or under but alot seem to be larger. I think its great that everyone loves their chis no matter what. I hate it when people dislike them when they get 'too big'


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

*Update on Abbey*

so we had a vet appointment yesterday and she now weights in at 2.2lb she is getting so big now... she had to spend all day at the vet she keeps having problems with the shots and i have to push the benadril for 3days after the fact, does anyone have this problem with there baby


----------



## [email protected]

Jasmine is 2.6 pounds now at 5 months; well 5 months next Friday. 

How much do you estimate she will weigh full-grown?


----------



## 18453

[email protected] said:


> Jasmine is 2.6 pounds now at 5 months; well 5 months next Friday.
> 
> How much do you estimate she will weigh full-grown?


How much was she at 12 weeks? the best way seems to be double that weight and add a pound.. also helps if you know her parents weights


----------



## [email protected]

Daisydoo said:


> How much was she at 12 weeks? the best way seems to be double that weight and add a pound.. also helps if you know her parents weights


Crap!!! I never asked the weight of the parents. They weren't huge, but not tiny either. Jasmine's sister was already over 4 pounds the last time I checked. She's a big one!!! I'll call my breeder tonight and ask about the parents weight. I'd like to see Jasmine reach 4 pounds or more. I'll have to look at her vet bills to see what she weighed at 12 weeks. Looks like I have some research to do tonight. 

Hope your day is going well!


----------



## TLI

[email protected] said:


> Jasmine is 2.6 pounds now at 5 months; well 5 months next Friday.
> 
> How much do you estimate she will weigh full-grown?


She'll probably top out around 3.5, maybe 4 lbs. More than likely somewhere between 3.5 and 4 lbs.  She’s a lil tike, and the lil ones don’t usually have as significant growth spurts as the larger ones will.


----------



## [email protected]

TLI said:


> She'll probably top out around 3.5, maybe 4 lbs. More than likely somewhere between 3.5 and 4 lbs.  She’s a lil tike, and the lil ones don’t usually have as significant growth spurts as the larger ones will.


I was thinking she wouldn't get very big. Fingers crossed for 4 pounds!!!


----------



## tricializ

Bruiser is 6 years and 8-9 pounds depending on when you measure him. 
Maya is 1 1/2 and lately is hovering at 3 pounds. She has a tendency to lose weight though and when she is under 3 pounds, she looks sickly.
Princess Peach was 2.0 at 11 weeks.


----------



## Amandarose531

My little cow (Godric) had just eaten breakfast before we went to the Dr. this morning but he's was a whopping 3.8lb and he's 9wks today.

Our girl hovers around 6 depending, she's almost 2 years old.


----------



## chi's R me

Sassy is around 13 years and weights 3.2 pounds

Chloe is two and a half and pre-puppy weight was 4.4 pounds, she is still nursing and weights about 5 pounds.

Baby Talitha was 7 weeks last Friday and weights 16.7 ounces.


----------



## CindeRae

Cinder was weighed at 5lbs when I took her in for her spay...I dunno why, but I thought she weighed way more! Haha. She's about 8 months old now.


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Ozzy is 11 weeks and 33 ounces


----------



## KittyD

AJ as weighed yesterday was 4 pounds 7.5 ounces
Some people here think he is "huge", I dunno .. when I take him out I get constantly harassed about how adorable and small he is and get asked if he is a "teacup"
he is 7 mos.

I got him at 8 weeks and he was 3 pounds, he has gained 1 pound and lets say 8 ounces in 6 mos.
Will he get much bigger? personally I seriously doubt it.
ETA.. his new brother Lucky is 2 pounds 14 oz at 10 mos, but to me in pics they look the same weight.


----------



## KittyD

Jerry'sMom said:


> Ozzy is 11 weeks and 33 ounces


OMGness AJ has the same bed as Ozzy!! I will attach a pic.
We bought it at Homesense last Thursday, we bought the smallest one which I suspected was really supposed to be a cat bed.


----------



## KittyD

Jerrysmom, here is our pic of our bed that I suspect is identical in size to yours.. Homesense had 3 sizes, I bought the smallest.

Pardon my sleeping hubby!


----------



## 18453

KittyD said:


> Jerrysmom, here is our pic of our bed that I suspect is identical in size to yours.. Homesense had 3 sizes, I bought the smallest.
> 
> Pardon my sleeping hubby!


Where did bambi go??? I'm sure you had another??


----------



## KittyD

Daisydoo said:


> Where did bambi go??? I'm sure you had another??


You missed the memo lady! Bambi has not lived with us since May.. she went to live with my husbands aunt who's dog died of cancer.. I had posted about it.
It was quite tragic.. she adored Bambi and she is like a mother to my husband so thats how it was.

How is Bracken?


----------



## KittyD

BTW as you can see in my siggy pic we have a new boy who is coming to live with us in Sept.


----------



## 18453

Ohhh yeah I missed that lol bracken lives with my friend


----------



## KittyD

Daisydoo said:


> Ohhh yeah I missed that lol bracken lives with my friend


Yeah I know I have a hard time keeping up with everything on here sometimes!
I remember you got him.. but didn't know what happened after...lol


----------



## svdreamer

Smoke is 17 weeks and weighs 3 pounds 9.5 oz. 
Pepper is 9 weeks and weighs 1 pound 12 oz.


----------



## mommasboy

Bruiser is 2 yrs old and weighs 5lbs
Paris 1 is years old and weight 4lbs.


----------



## foggy

KittyD said:


> AJ as weighed yesterday was 4 pounds 7.5 ounces
> Some people here think he is "huge", I dunno .. when I take him out I get constantly harassed about how adorable and small he is and get asked if he is a "teacup"
> he is 7 mos.
> 
> I got him at 8 weeks and he was 3 pounds, he has gained 1 pound and lets say 8 ounces in 6 mos.
> Will he get much bigger? personally I seriously doubt it.
> ETA.. his new brother Lucky is 2 pounds 14 oz at 10 mos, but to me in pics they look the same weight.


Some people think he's "huge"??  That's nuts, he's tiny. My Pip is a little bit over 5 pounds and Roo is 5 pounds. (Roo looks smaller to the eye due to her tiny bony structure, but she has longer legs) I get asked the silly teacup thing a lot too, even though they are in the 5 pound range. Just goes to show how small they look in person.


----------



## flippedstars

Bryco is 3 lbs 5 ounces...he's 6 months old yesterday.
Trigger is 6 lbs 6 ounces...he's like 2 or 3 days shy of 7 months.
Oakley is 3 lbs 6 ounces...she's 15 months.
Laurel is a mix of some kind and is 11.5 lbs at 6 years lol. She doesn't really count in this convo but I didn't wanna leave her out!


----------



## TLI

KittyD said:


> AJ as weighed yesterday was 4 pounds 7.5 ounces
> Some people here think he is "huge", I dunno .. when I take him out I get constantly harassed about how adorable and small he is and get asked if he is a "teacup"
> he is 7 mos.
> 
> I got him at 8 weeks and he was 3 pounds, he has gained 1 pound and lets say 8 ounces in 6 mos.
> Will he get much bigger? personally I seriously doubt it.
> ETA.. his new brother Lucky is 2 pounds 14 oz at 10 mos, but to me in pics they look the same weight.


I wouldn't worry about what anyone thinks. Chi's come in all sizes and shapes, and we love them just the same.


----------



## TLI

flippedstars said:


> Laurel is a mix of some kind and is 11.5 lbs at 6 years lol. She doesn't really count in this convo but I didn't wanna leave her out!


Of course she counts.


----------



## 18453

flippedstars said:


> Bryco is 3 lbs 5 ounces...he's 6 months old yesterday.
> Trigger is 6 lbs 6 ounces...he's like 2 or 3 days shy of 7 months.
> Oakley is 3 lbs 6 ounces...she's 15 months.
> Laurel is a mix of some kind and is 11.5 lbs at 6 years lol. She doesn't really count in this convo but I didn't wanna leave her out!


I watched the dog whisperer yesterday and they had a corgi x german shepherd looked a lot like laurel but colour and muzzle so maybe corgi x chi?? She's still losing weight wow


----------



## flippedstars

Daisydoo said:


> I watched the dog whisperer yesterday and they had a corgi x german shepherd looked a lot like laurel but colour and muzzle so maybe corgi x chi?? She's still losing weight wow


She got as low as 10.5 lbs when I was still learning how much she needs to maintain! Right around 11 lbs is when she looks perfect, but she's done so well and is so healthy as long as she stays in the 11 range I'm happy. 

I am not so sure she's a mix anymore. I think she is, but maybe she's not? Looking at Trigger, man, if he had puppies w/ a 7 lb purebred chi, the likelyhood they'd have a puppy that turned out to be 10 lbs...isn't that unlikely! Then you've got a 10 lb purebred registered chi whether you should have one or not, and what if someone irresponsibly breeds that chi? I have full breeding rights on Trigger, he's neutered now...because that was the right decision LOL. I guess the more I think about breeding, the more I see how in just 2-3 generations, perfect little chis can descend into bigger, longer muzzled pups. She was bred in the "taco bell craze" of chihuahuas...so IDK. She was like $200 outta the back of a truck though. I guess I think she's at least 1/4 something else but could be wrong!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

KittyD said:


> Jerrysmom, here is our pic of our bed that I suspect is identical in size to yours.. Homesense had 3 sizes, I bought the smallest.
> 
> Pardon my sleeping hubby!


I was gonna get that bed too!!! But I think it may just be a tad small for my chi chis


----------



## Usagi

My little Mojo is a little over 16 weeks and ways about 4.5 lbs. From what I have been reading he seems to be a little big... But he still looks so small!! lol


----------



## svdreamer

Oh, I thought we were just doing babies. The rest of the pack is:
Lexxi 5 years old-8 pounds
Gonzo 2 years old -5 pounds 14 oz.
Reggie 4 years old-7 pounds 9 oz.
Xena- 8 months old-chi mix- 11 pounds
Billy 10 months old-5 pounds
Tico between 10 to 12 years old-4 pounds 10 oz.
Twiggy 1 1/2 years old-flucuates between 2 pounds 8 oz and 2 pounds 12 oz.


----------



## Dixie's mom

My chi got from local breeder who I knew and she was 1.8 lbs at 13 wks she is Ckc chihuahua with her papers and all . She is 13 years old now and I cherish each day we have together, she has so many medical issues, collapsed trachea , liver issues, enlarged heart and heart murmur. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C.R.M

At 3months old Pixie weighed 2.6pounds. 4years later shes 4.5pounds


----------



## kstewart61

My last little girl almost hit 6 lbs my new little girl is 9 weeks and 2 lbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laurelsmom

Laurel is 6.5 lbs
Chocolate is 9.5 lbs


----------



## enginesrus

Sad that the photos aren't loaded direct to this site. Many are not available. Hosting photos is a joke, in this modern computer age.


----------



## kstewart61

enginesrus said:


> Sad that the photos aren't loaded direct to this site. Many are not available. Hosting photos is a joke, in this modern computer age.




Download Tapatalk photos are easily uploaded right from you phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

